# Verizon and the Nexus 5



## GridHooligan (Jul 21, 2012)

Unfortunately there is no voice but if you live in an AWS aka band 4 market data works. I'm in Sf and last night and today I've had steady signal unless I'm in a car and travelling at high speed. I'm trying to forward vzw to sip need help!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## GridHooligan (Jul 21, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

